# Oil Rig Paramedic questions



## Hockey (Jun 4, 2010)

Was checking a few things out and came across this
http://www.deepwater.com/fw/main/Medic-269C300.html

Whats the pay like?  Do you do much or is it mainly first aid type stuff? Work schedule?  I'd like to hear from someone who has worked on a rig before or knows what they're talking about


----------



## Aidey (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you watch the news or read the newspaper? Cause I don't know if it's a smart idea to be looking for a job with that company right now...or anytime in the next 50 years or so. 

Pay is good. Schedule is usually a number of weeks on and a number of weeks off, like 2 and 2 or 3 and 3. There are exceptions depending on where you are working. 

There can be a lot of job related training to prepare you to work in the oil fields, this may or may not be paid for by the company. Safety classes so you can be on the rig, travel in the heilocopters, medical classes if you have an extended scope etc. 

As far as the work goes it's mostly first aid/clinic type stuff, with the occasional major incident thrown in. Companies often have policies for the employees about what they can and cant take while working, and all meds have to be obtained from the medic. This is to ensure some guy isn't drinking nyquil and then working the equipment. So you spend a lot of  your day handing out tylenol, ibuprofen, cold meds etc. You may also have an extended scope and be able to do things like strep tests, ear exams and urine dips so you can test for infections and give antibiotics. 

You do have to be prepared for industrial accidents, chemical exposures, and the disease processes that come with working around middle age, over weight men who eat a crappy diet. A common theme in the oil industry is the better the food is the happier the men will be. Lots of meat, potatoes and deep fried stuff.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 4, 2010)

You will need several years experience as a paramedic as well before most will consider you. No one wants a newbie in a remote environment when stuff can go bad really quick.

This is due mostly to the fact that emergencies are low but sick call is high. Very little of paramedic school is spent on doing an ENT exam, diagnosing rashes, checking hernias and all the other primary care medicine type visits. Yes, you have med control but the bulk of the work is dependent upon you. You also have many medications to prescribe, not just the emergency stuff, so you need to be familiar with all of those as well and potential reactions and interactions.

You will need several OSHA safety courses as well as most medic positions have a dual role, they typically come under HSE/Medic job titles.

Check out rigzone.com to start gaining information and position outlook.

Most positions are through staffing companies until you get experience and meet the right people and then get hired direct. Some get it earlier and kudos to them.

The pay is average, typically 34K to 60K a year (once you have experience). The shifts are usually 28 days on 28 days off some have 21 on 21 off rotations and the international platforms have longer rotations.

You need to do a LOT of research before taking international positions as safety can be highly questionable.

Good Luck!


----------



## Aidey (Jun 4, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes, you have med control but the bulk of the work is dependent upon you.



This is very true, you have to be confident enough to operate on your own and make decisions. It is always a very real possibility you may not be able to get in touch with medical control when you want to. The reliability of your communications will depend on what type of operation you are on. Jobs at exploration operations tend to be more unpredictable than those at established drill sites. 

Something else I forgot is that it is not a job for the shy or timid. While medics are helpful to the operation, medics also hold a lot of OSHA reporting power, and you have to be able to stand up to the higher ups because they will try and talk you out of reporting everything they can.


----------

